# Bunch o' questions



## Fatty91 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok I started growing a plant I believe it's been a month(I havnt been keepin track) I started with 1 13 watt cfl then switched to 2 13 watters when the plant was had 2 sets of leaves I just switche today to 2 26 watt cfls so I'm hoping my plant likes that. Plant is about 5 inches high right now with 4 sets of leaves. Now for the questions:

 I am growing out of a gallon milk jug is that to small?

Some of the stems are sorta red/purple is that bad?

When should I switch to 12/12 cycle? Does it have to be 12/12 or could I go say 14/10 or 16/8?

I understand why ppl get rid of male plants so that they don't pollenate the females but I'm only growing one plant so if it is a male will it still produce smokeable weed?

I have leaves growing at all the places the stem meets the branches *** I havnt seen this in any pictures?


I do believe that is it for questions for now


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 19, 2010)

If its a male I would not smoke it.  Kill it and start another.  I grow at least 3 to 5 seed to get any choice.

12/12 is the best cycle for flowering.


----------



## zem (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah start more than 1seed next time, you would want to give her maximum light for flowering, if you're going all the way through flowering with cfl's you would need to flower it early, it should be soon the plant would show sex by preflowers. i suggest you get some HPS for good flowring  cheers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2010)

Fatty91 said:
			
		

> Ok I started growing a plant I believe it's been a month(I havnt been keepin track) I started with 1 13 watt cfl then switched to 2 13 watters when the plant was had 2 sets of leaves I just switche today to 2 26 watt cfls so I'm hoping my plant likes that. Plant is about 5 inches high right now with 4 sets of leaves. Now for the questions:
> 
> I am growing out of a gallon milk jug is that to small?
> 
> ...



You are going to need way, way, way, way more light and some ventilation.

A general rule of thumb is 1 gal of soil for every foot in height.  You do not want your plants in clear containers.  It is detrimental to root growth.

Red/purple stems usually denote nutrient deficiencies or too cold temps. 

12/12 for flowering.

Males are not good for smoking.

It would really help if you could post pics.


----------



## Trafic (Feb 19, 2010)

Fatty91 said:
			
		

> I have leaves growing at all the places the stem meets the branches *** I havnt seen this in any pictures?



Very normal.  These will turn into branches themselves.

Like the goddess said, you need way more light, ventilation and pictures.


----------



## Locked (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Fatty...a cpl things for starters...
You shld strive for 3000 lumens a sqr foot for vegging and 5000 a sqr foot for flowering...
Use dark containers for pots...you don't want the roots exposed to light...
you need good circulation and ventilation in your grow space...you need to exchange the air in the grow area a cpl times a minute...it will require a fan.
Other then breeding males are worthless...


----------



## Fatty91 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info. And about needed more light the two bulbs I have are 100watt equivalent a piece so that's 200watts and they are 1750 lumens a piece so the adds up to shy 3500 lumens and with only one plantthe area is quite small. Do I really NEED more light or will I be ok with what I got I'm gonna go find a diff contanier


----------



## emuman (Feb 19, 2010)

Fatty91 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for the info. And about needed more light the two bulbs I have are 100watt equivalent a piece so that's 200watts and they are 1750 lumens a piece so the adds up to shy 3500 lumens and with only one plantthe area is quite small. Do I really NEED more light or will I be ok with what I got I'm gonna go find a diff contanier



how small an area? 1x1? cause 3,500 lumen should be acceptable for a 1x1 veg room,
 plus I'm not sure if you should use the wattage equivalent as useful info cause its more for comparing brightness, meaning that a 23 watt cfl is about as bright as a 100 watt incandescent, its not _really _200 watts, its like 46 watts or whatever


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 19, 2010)

Get you a square 4 or 5 gallon bucket-drill drainage holes in bottom, put about 2 inch of rocks in the bottom. Then go to the dollar store and get you a cheap kitty pan for it to sit in-should work.
I use square kitty litter buckets-about 3 gallon.

A 1 gallon container could possibly work if you are growing an autoflowering dwarf.

Gb


----------



## emuman (Feb 19, 2010)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> ...I use square kitty litter buckets-about 3 gallon....
> Gb


is it those yellow tidy cats buckets? if so they are 5 gallon, I know this because I plan to use them in my next grow, so i measured them, yellow 35 pound tidy cats pail holds 5 gallons of water, but I planned to set them on the lid for runoff


----------



## Fatty91 (Feb 20, 2010)

But isn't brightness all that matters because watts it just the measure of energy used right?


----------



## BBFan (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey there Fatty91!

"Brightness" to the human eye and "brightness" for a plant are 2 different things.

3500 lumens for 1 plant will cause growth- but you will be very disappointed in the results.

Exactly how are you providing this light to the plants?  Just 2 bulbs over the plant?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2010)

Fatty91 said:
			
		

> But isn't brightness all that matters because watts it just the measure of energy used right?



No, brightness doesn't count at all.  And equivalent wattage doesn't mean anything either.  What counts is lumens and spectrum.  For vegging, you want 3000 lumens per sq ft and something in the 6500K range.  For flowering, you want 5000 lumens per sq ft and something in the 3000K range.  And, just for your information, lumen for lumen, fluoros cost more to purchase initially, cost more to operate every single month, put out more heat, and produce _substantially less bud_ than a HPS.


----------



## Fatty91 (Feb 20, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Exactly how are you providing this light to the plants?  Just 2 bulbs over the plant?



yup. Is there a better way?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep. Spend some dough and grow some sic dank. That's what I would do. Spend 2 weeks reading 100's of posts. Order some
equip, holla with questions.


----------



## Fatty91 (Feb 20, 2010)

Haha I don't have any money to spend really but I am finding some 400wat hps bulbs for like $10 but I don't have anyway to order them. Do any major retailers sell hps bulbs?


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

Fatty, I think I see your deal. All the advice about bigger lights and air circ and whatnot is very solid, but it seems to me you are not yet ready, or able, to take this large of a step. Does this mean you shouldn't grow dope at all? Or don't deserve to grow dope at all? Of course not. In good faith you should be willing to do some things to improve your situation, but to us, a challenge is a challenge. That being said, what kind of budget are you working with? And what kind of place? If you are very honest here, you open yourself up to some world class advice. You won't be growing dankity buds here, but you will learn, and you may even walk away with some self-produced smokable weed in the end.

So what kind of beans are we working with here? And how many do you have left? And can you afford to buy more right now?

I have seen some surprizing things under cfl's. Not that I would run out and try, but if it were all I had, I would come here and ask for help and make it work... So that's where we are. If it's cfl's for you, how many can you afford to buy right now?

What kind of soil are you using? And can you afford to buy some right now?

What nutes do you have? Can you afford to buy some right now?

Please do list what you have at your disposal and your current budget. There are many wise people here that can help, but you have got to give them an idea of what they have to work with


----------



## Fatty91 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok right now in my closet I have 1 plant( don't know what kind a friend just gave me a bag of a bunch of seeds) it is planted in 2 gallons of mircalgrow soil my closet doors are like the old shutters ppl used to put in houses so it breaths some I do have a fan in my closet that I turn on when the bulbs get real hot as for size In my closet well I'm using the back cornor got my clothes inthe other side the total area of my closet it prolly 2x10 but the area I have the plant takes up no more than 2x2 I havnt seprated it from the rest of my closet witch I have been thinking bout doing I do have some cardboard boxes in the garage I could cut up and make a wall with but I also am trying to hide this from my parents as for budget well I got $25 in my wallet and that's about it thanks for all the help guys


----------



## MeatnCheese (Feb 21, 2010)

The smell will let your parents know what you're doing I would imagine?  If you are going to get in trouble for growing your own plant why bother?

I understand wanting to, and I probably could where I am now, but I am not willing to risk anything just for the sake of growing a plant.  Why don't you just wait a couple years until you are out on your own and then grow it the right way.

I think you might just get frustrated at the results and work involved especially if your 'rents find out and snatch the plant.  If you are going to continue though, take the advice from others here.  From what I have seen they know what they are talking about.

I just don't want to see someone go through a bunch of stuff just to either NOT have it in the end, or get so frustrated they don't like it because they simply weren't ready for the work.  Just trying to save you hassle my man.


----------



## zem (Feb 21, 2010)

for 25$ theres not much you can do, you would better add every single cfl you have already in the closet and start flowering when plant is still small, you wont get much but still you would get some bud. save some cash for HPS and exhaust fan. it is a possibility that growing is not suitable for you. think of it, you're risking too much for too little, you will still be buying buds and growing at the same time and growing in your parents house is hard to conceal from them. for a decent grow you would need to have fans and lights and some completely private space


----------



## Hick (Feb 21, 2010)

Fatty91 said:
			
		

> t I also am trying to hide this from my parents as for budget well I got $25 in my wallet and that's about it thanks for all the help guys



NOT cool....  Do you realize that you are risking your "'rents" freedom, their home, their lives?? 
  Have some respect for the ppl that provide, and _have_ provided for your every need, for nearly two decades. :ignore:
  Either wait for spring, and do yourself a guerilla grow, OFF of your parents property, or  get a job, move out, and provide your own residence to grow in. 
It is going to be _'impossible'_ for you to grow a plant successfully, and undetected, in your parents home anyway.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 21, 2010)

IMO there right Fatty91. I honestly considered trying to grow with out my room mate knowing (sister) but its impossible, one way or another they are gonna find out, when they find nutes around, when you changing soil or water, they will notice the change in the electric bill, the smell especially it will be all over your clothes if they in the same closed off space. My sis is cool with it now so its not a problem at all. but consider the risks if they find out i doubt they would be very happy and if some one rats you out then you risk them getting in trouble for your own actions. 

Best try find somewhere that doesn't put anyone at risk but your self as its you who is gonna have the benefit of smoking the stuff. 

Not saying its impossible for you at the moment you just need a better plan.


----------



## Trafic (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, once it starts budding it's going to stink.  Better kill a few rabbits and let their bodies rot to overpower the dank smell.  That might keep your parents from smelling the weed.

Maybe you should move out, get a job and get your own place.  That's what most of us have done.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 21, 2010)

dang man use your head. come talk to us when you get out on your own or wait til spring & start outdoors (off your parents property). go scouting now w/ no leaves on trees it makes it easier just keep in mind that leaves come back & the scrub grows back bigger every year. 

think this is your only option until yah get ur own shack. not dogging yah, speaking from experience. parents inlaw pad(seperate from the main house). not in use. 50 plants under a crawl standing @ 2' really smells good too me, but not to mom n' dad. ;-} some did end up surviving & wasnt too bad a smoke for basically free.


----------



## Fatty91 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah I'm thinking ur right about the smell. But I'm just gonna try and finish with what I got and if it starts to smell to good I'll trash it. Once this spring comes around tho I have lots of woods behind my house and I know a few areas that would be good for growing out there only thing is that it's a flood plain back there. And the whole idea for me to grow was just a spir of the moment thing I was breaking up my stuff and found a seed looked at my close and thought hey why not it can't be that hard I'm finding out it's maybe not to hard but it doesn't seem to be expensive to start out right. An I'm only 18 and still in highschool so moving out isn't really an option. And I'm not to worried bout my rents finding out worst they will do is tell me to get rid of it they already know I smoke it they weren't to happy but they never told me to stop and I don't worry bout the cops either cuz the only ppl that know I have it is the 3 friends I smoke with and they won't rat me out at the risk of the free weed if I can even get it done


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> Have some respect for the ppl that provide, and _have_ provided for your every need, for nearly two decades.


:yeahthat:


----------



## zem (Feb 21, 2010)

Fatty91 said:
			
		

> the only ppl that know I have it is the 3 friends I smoke with and they won't rat me out at the risk of the free weed if I can even get it done


3 ppl is a lot, tell NOBODY


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2010)

> Yeah I'm thinking ur right about the smell. But I'm just gonna try and finish with what I got and if it starts to smell to good I'll trash it.




Might as well trash them now. They will smell, your parents will find out, hopefully before leo. Since your 3 friends have told 3 friends and those 3 friends told their 3 friends,ect,ect,ect. Might as well just read-up now and wait till you can do it properly. jmho


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 21, 2010)

emuman said:
			
		

> is it those yellow tidy cats buckets? if so they are 5 gallon, I know this because I plan to use them in my next grow, so i measured them, yellow 35 pound tidy cats pail holds 5 gallons of water, but I planned to set them on the lid for runoff


 
Yes, emu, You're right. it is. I know now why I was under that impression. I dumped the contents into a 5-gallon bucket, but I realize now some of the contents had been used up-silly me!
I thought about using the lid too, but much too shallow.
I got some cheap little kitty litter pans-they are working fine.
Save the handle for a little toy bow & arrow-lol
Thanks! :aok:


Gb


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 21, 2010)

I went to prison from 1 "friend" who I thought would never tell....It's amazing how low some weak minded pansies will stoop to save their own hides.

Bottom line is you don't have the set-up to get the job done, the money to buy the set-up you need, or a safe spot to grow it in even if you had the proper gear.

Imagine your mom missing your graduation because she's sitting in prison cause her son decided it would be cool to grow weed in HER house

Get rid of it...and I for one refuse to offer you anymore advice other than to quit now.

Now if you want some help with an outdoor grow this spring, off your parents property, I'd be more than happy....and in reality this sounds like your only chance of any success.


----------



## Fatty91 (Feb 22, 2010)

I trashed it.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 22, 2010)

good job now read.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 22, 2010)

Fatty91 said:
			
		

> I trashed it.


 
Okay, You did the right thing there.
Lets just say my high school days were a long way off, but I do remember once planting a seed in my moms house plants. I watched until it sprouted and was an inch high-then I culled it because I had absolutely NO WAY of growing it in the house without being detected. Our dad did regular weekly "shakedowns"-I'm serious..
And like your situation, it was a spur of the moment thing.

If you have your own computer, take and print some of the info in here. Put it in a ring binder and keep it somewhere safe.

There are also some guerilla growers here who might share information.
I believe there is a guerilla growers guide you could look at.

One of the cardinal rules is don't tell anyone.
Lets say one of your friends, and I'm not saying they are snitches or anything like that-gets popped.
Especially with young guys, cops will tell lies (because they can by law) and threaten him with anything.
And they will extrapolate your fears as they go along.
They will (and can by law-in my state) smoke a joint with you and act like your friend.
Humans can break down after repeated " interrogation", even a guy who is'nt a pansy.

So keep it a one-man Operation.

Heck, I've been a member simce 2007, and I am still finding things I did'nt know were there.

Got a question-just ask.

Gb


----------

